# VPN client mit Portforwarding?



## flokli (27. August 2007)

Hi,

bin mir nicht sicher, ob dies die richtige Kategorie ist, also ggf. verschieben...

Folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte in einem Netzwerk, das Verbindungen "nach draußen" nur über Proxy bekommt, mich mit VPN in ein anderes Netzwerk einwählen. Das VPN-Netz wird über Windows geregelt. (VPN-Server ist von Internet problemlos connectbar).

Zwischen dem internen Netz und dem Router befindet sich ein Linux-Server, der in beide Netze eingebunden ist.

Jetzt mein Lösungsansatz: Dieser Server könnte intern auf dem Standard-VPN-Port das VPN aus dem Internet anbieten, jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie man das realisieren könnte...

Ist das möglich?
Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. August 2007)

Ich wuerde hier wohl eher den Weg gehen den Linux-Server das VPN verwalten zu lassen.
Dadurch kannst Du alle Clients durch die Linux-Box schicken und somit recht einfach das VPN nutzen.
Einsetzen koenntest Du dazu z.B. die IPSec-Tools oder OpenVPN.


----------



## flokli (28. August 2007)

VPN für alle geht leider aus sicherheitstechnischen Gründen nicht...
Am besten natürlich wäre es, wenn der Linux-Server alle Anfragen an den VPN-Ports weiterleitet nach draußen an ebendiese Ports an den VPN-Server...
Das müsste sich doch irgendwie mit iptables regeln lassen...


----------

